# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente saca a consulta pública la revisión de todos los Planes Hidrológicos competencia del Estado

## sergi1907

Se trata de las demarcaciones del Cantábrico occidental, Guadalquivir, Ceuta, Melilla, Segura y Júcar, y la parte española de las demarcaciones del Cantábrico oriental, Miño-Sil, Duero, Tajo, Guadiana y Ebro
El secretario de Estado de Medio Ambiente, Federico Ramos, ha destacado que el Gobierno continúa avanzando en el proceso de revisión de los planes hidrológicos de cuenca, cumpliendo con los plazos establecidos por la UE para que esté aprobado el segundo ciclo de planificación antes de que finalice 2015
Se abre también el periodo de consulta pública de los Planes de Gestión de Riesgo de Inundación y de los Estudios Ambientales Estratégicos de esas mismas demarcaciones
El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, a través de la Dirección General del Agua, continúa avanzando en la planificación hidrológica y hoy ha abierto el plazo de consulta pública del proyecto de revisión de todos los Planes Hidrológicos de las demarcaciones competencia del Estado, de cara a su aprobación final antes de que concluya 2015.

 Se trata de las demarcaciones hidrográficas del Cantábrico occidental, Guadalquivir, Ceuta, Melilla, Segura y Júcar, así como las de la parte española de las demarcaciones del Cantábrico oriental, Miño-Sil, Duero, Tajo, Guadiana y Ebro.

 El secretario de Estado de Medio Ambiente, Federico Ramos, ha destacado la importancia de este nuevo avance en materia de planificación hidrológica que hoy publica el Boletín Oficial del Estado: El Gobierno continúa avanzando en el proceso de revisión de los planes hidrológicos, cumpliendo con los plazos establecidos por la UE para que esté aprobado el segundo ciclo de planificación antes de que finalice 2015, con vigencia hasta 2021, acompasando la planificación española con la del resto de Estados miembro de la UE, ha resaltado.

 GRAN ESFUERZO REALIZADO

Ramos ha puesto en valor elgran esfuerzo realizado para conseguir recuperar el enorme retraso en materia de planificación hidrológica. Así, ha recordado que el primer ciclo de planificación debía haber sido completado antes de 2010 pero que en 2012, al comenzar a trabajar el actual equipo, se encontró con que el anterior Ejecutivo solo había aprobado un plan de cuenca, luego anulado por los tribunales.

 Aunque partíamos de una situación de absoluto incumplimiento, elactual Gobierno, en menos de tres años, no solo ha completado el primer ciclo de planificación, sino que ha impulsado la revisión de estos planes (segundo ciclo), que hoy alcanzan un nuevo hito con la presentación a consulta pública de los borradores de los planes, ha resumido el secretario de Estado, agradeciendo también el trabajo de las CC.AA. y de los usuarios para lograr este reto.

 POLÍTICA DE AGUA SERIA Y RESPONSABLE

Federico Ramos ha señalado quetratamos de ejercer una política del agua seria y responsable, basada, necesariamente, en un proceso de planificación hidrológica riguroso, técnicamente solvente y consensuado.

 El avance en planificación hidrológica, además, permitirá a España incorporarse al debate político en el seno de la UE. Hemos recuperado la credibilidad, y España se juega mucho en el debate europeo de la política del agua, porque en pocos países la gestión del agua es tan importante y tan condicionante del desarrollo económico, del desarrollo regional y de la conservación del medio ambiente como en el nuestro, ha sostenido el secretario de Estado.

 INFORMACIÓN PÚBLICA DE SEIS MESES

Durante el periodo de consulta pública, que tendrá un plazo de seis meses, todos aquellos ciudadanos que estén interesados podrán realizar cuantas observaciones, aportaciones y sugerencias estimen convenientes tanto a la revisión de los Planes Hidrológicos de cuenca como a los Estudios Ambientales Estratégicos de todas las demarcaciones de competencia estatal, que hoy también publica el BOE.

 Una vez finalizada la consulta, los Organismos de cuenca elaborarán un documento de análisis de las propuestas, observaciones y sugerencias recibidas, que se incorporará como un anexo a la propuesta final de cada Plan Hidrológico de cuenca. Esta propuesta final requerirá el informe del Consejo del Agua de las respectivas demarcaciones y, posteriormente, el del Consejo Nacional del Agua.

 PLANES DE GESTIÓN DE RIESGO DE INUNDACIÓN

El Ministerio también ha sacado a consulta pública hoy los Planes de Gestión de Riesgo de Inundación de todas las demarcaciones hidrográficas de competencia estatal, puesto que en paralelo a la revisión de los Planes Hidrológicos se continúa avanzando en esta tramitación: los Planes de Gestión de Riesgo de Inundación tendrán que estar aprobados también antes de que termine 2015.

 En este caso, los planes, que deberán establecer los objetivos y medidas para la reducción de las consecuencias negativas asociadas al fenómeno de inundación a través de una serie de programas de prevención, protección y recuperación de daños, podrán consultarse durante los próximos tres meses.

 Los documentos que salen a exposición pública podrán consultarse en las sedes y en las páginas web de los Organismos de cuenca correspondientes, así como en la página del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (www.magrama.es).

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-358472-16

----------

